# Changing original alternator to Delco 10SI



## tbarbee (Jun 26, 2006)

I have a International 504 Utility (gas) and the alternator has failed. The original alternator is Delco part # 1100409 and I would like to replace it with a Delco 10SI or similar alternator. Currently the tractor has an alternator and an external voltage regulator. The 10SI has an internal voltage regulator. How do I convert this charging unit to the newer style?


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I have never worked on your model tractor. But I converted my 1941 Case to 12volt and added a inexpensive alternator to replace the 6 volt generator. I also had to rewire everything and it still worked.  

I would think you would need to just mount the new alternator and rerun the wires going to your external regulator to the new alternator. As I recall mine has three wires going to the alternator. Two small ones and one heavy wire which goes to the battery. the two small ones plug in to the back of mine and I think they are the ones that go to the regulator. I can go out and check tomorrow if you want. I can also post some pics of how mine is wired. I found Robert Melville's diagrams very helpful. 

Robert Melville's diagrams 

Let me know if you want any pics.

Andy


----------

